# What's Your Earworm Of The Day?



## Mosie (Mar 10, 2018)

Right now.......Mr. Roboto by Styx

SO....MANY.....CATCHY.....PHRASES!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2018)

I think this thread is going to be rather fun.. =w=

Currently Maroon 5 with "This Love" is stuck in my head. Listening to it right now on Discord in voice chat, actually.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I think this thread is going to be rather fun.. =w=
> 
> Currently Maroon 5 with "This Love" is stuck in my head. Listening to it right now on Discord in voice chat, actually.



ahhhhh I love that song!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2018)

Ginza said:


> ahhhhh I love that song!


Would love to invite you over, but you're not in the same server, love.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 10, 2018)

The first opening of FMA:B.

It's only because Caleb Hyles posted his english cover of it on YouTube today.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2018)

The song that makes you cringe and want to act like an idiot at the same time.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 11, 2018)

The part stuck in my head is when he sings, "_-steam from the steamed clams we're ha-ving._"
Chalmerss' rap solo is freakishly good. The bridge is also fucking brilliant BTW. Meme of the year material right here.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 11, 2018)

This is a recurring one for me, which gets slightly maddening. 
HOW MUCH IS THE FISH?
HOW MUCH IS THE FISH?
HOW MUCH IS THE CHIPS?
DOES THE FISH HAVE CHIPS?  

Aargh, I'm off again...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Starbeak (Mar 11, 2018)

I hate Earworms, once I kept hearing various WWE Theme Music play in my head for days.

Now this gem is starting to take over.. Been playing in my head for 2 hours now off and on. >.<'


----------



## Scales42 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Mosie (Mar 12, 2018)

oh god sweet dreams NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 12, 2018)

This old parody song of Super Mario RPG called "Waltz of the Forest." It's been stuck in my head ever since I revisited the video due to nostalgia. It's so damn catchy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 12, 2018)

I was writing for a personal project of mine and I started to get Tales of Rebirth's theme stuck in my head as its unofficial ending theme.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 12, 2018)

This song will forever haunt me.


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 12, 2018)

I just have to listen to it for a split second to get it stuck in my head. If I wouldn't like that song so much I'd probably find it agonizing.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 13, 2018)

Silence is my earworm today, lucky me.



Korgronogh said:


> I just have to listen to it for a split second to get it stuck in my head. If I wouldn't like that song so much I'd probably find it agonizing.



Ah, you listen to Vinny's music, I see you're a man of culture.


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 13, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Ah, you listen ton Vinny's music, I see you're a man of culture.



Indeed, quality music for those who enjoy quality streams.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 14, 2018)

is this earworm enough


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

the IDM (braindance) scene produces some of the worst stuff ever put to audio/mp3 etc but the originators of the genre are great

I wish I could get into u-ziq's new material more but not yet. it's cool he started a record label and all. Duntisbourne Abbots is interesting although reliving past glories a bit. Not an album for the faint of heart


Edit: posting it, triggery cover but gorgeous song


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 3, 2018)

You'll all hate me for this


----------



## EmpressCiela (Apr 3, 2018)

THIS!!!


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 3, 2018)

wellllllllllllllllllll......if i had to put something.....


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Woke up and THIS was in my head


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

This!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Stealtheart (Apr 10, 2018)

Today it's this


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm not proud of myself.
Hiroaki Tominaga is a fun singer though.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 11, 2018)

A personal favorite of mine









Kit H. Ruppell said:


>



GOD WHAT A BLAST FROM THE PAST


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 12, 2018)

I was very literal with Venetian Snares. I took earworm as meaning 'the sound/movement of air actually worms into your ears'


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 2, 2018)

You know, yesterday it was the Ge Ge Ge no Kitarou theme song, but now it's this


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jul 2, 2018)

This will be in my head for a while...a rather long while....


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


>



damn you FAIR USE act or whatever it's called







confirmed


----------



## raaky-draws (Jul 2, 2018)

KSHMR: Wildcard 




I'm a sucker for an edm banger.


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 11, 2018)

I only found this a month ago and still can’t get it out my head, espically the bridge parts that sound vaguely like the music from Starcraft.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Yumus (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yumus said:


>



nice 303 at 2:10 or so


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 30, 2020)

I used to watch that show when I was little, and the theme  has been stuck in my head ever since.


----------



## Topsy1990 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## RollerRobert (Jan 12, 2021)

of everything it could have been, it's this 17 second ditty.... it's so catchy..... save me from the nothing I've become p l e a s e  (nsfw lyrics warning)


----------



## Raever (Jan 12, 2021)

The cover of Humble by One Last Night. I can't understand why it's so catchy to me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 12, 2021)

It's a heartache... Nothing but a heartache ♫


----------



## TR273 (Jan 12, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> It's a heartache... Nothing but a heartache ♫


I was listening to that today too.  

What has been in my head today was K D Lang's 'Surrender'


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 12, 2021)

Don't you look at my girlfriend
she's the only one I got
not much of a girlfriend
I never seem to get a lot
(what she got? not a lot.)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't know why. I don't like this song and don't listen to it. But here it is, in my brain uninvited.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 13, 2021)

Kung Fury 2 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## anonfoxer (Feb 11, 2021)

Whenever my brain is unoccupied this plays


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 11, 2021)

M O N K E


----------



## heretoday (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Kyrick (Apr 27, 2021)

Blew by Nirvana. I'm pretty sure the song is about what a guy would do in bed, but it's bloody Kurt's voice. Doesn't help I hadn't listened to the Bleach album until about three weeks ago, can't get it out of my head


----------



## miss_samychan (Apr 27, 2021)

I really don't know why xD


----------



## Erix (Apr 27, 2021)

I hardly doubt many of you will like this guy’s music, but I just resonate with this shit. I especially love this song from him, can’t get enough of it <3






the ending is especially a banger~


----------



## anonfoxer (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 29, 2021)

Carlos Santana - Europa, the the early version. Been in my head for weeks now. )-8


----------



## Kyrick (May 3, 2021)

Can never get this one out my head, but I *like it!*


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (May 7, 2021)

This classic song.......


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 5, 2021)

I didn't even know that Swahili is such a beautiful-sounding language. This piece makes me wanna learn some.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 7, 2021)

This seems stuck in my mind.
Have at it.


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 7, 2021)

On repeat in my head:


----------



## Faustus (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## uwuellis (Jun 10, 2021)

Three days later: The Money Will Roll Right In is still my earworm. I even winged it on my acoustic guitar last night. I wonder if the actual tabs are the same as what I'm doing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

I think this song is beautiful ♡






Man I want this song played at my funeral.


----------



## Vishunei (Jul 17, 2021)

For the souls who enjoy somber tones such as me.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## anonfoxer (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## NOCO94 (Jul 27, 2021)

The Brothers Lionheart (1977) - IMDb
					

The Brothers Lionheart: Directed by Olle Hellbom. With Staffan Götestam, Lars Söderdahl, Allan Edwall, Gunn Wållgren. Brothers Jonatan and Skorpan lead a revolution against the tyrant Tengil in the magical afterlife land of Nangijala.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 27, 2021)

This freakin pink foxxo is very suspicious got too famous and rich that you can hear their Shark Song basically on freakin anything you do and anywhere you go in Korea...

Videogames, TV commercials, amusement parks, cinemas, convenience stores, supermarkets, bus stops, trains... You gotta hear it even while you're just eating a burger? Oh come on!
(Some of them even have different lyrics and/or remixed soundtracks! Very suspicious!)

You just cannot escape!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2021)

*



*


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 19, 2021)

What I wouldn't give to be in the pit for this song. Goddamn


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## anonfoxer (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## anonfoxer (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 19, 2021)

pipe wrench fight.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Oct 5, 2021)

Luga luga luga.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 16, 2021)

Just found this song from an animation meme and I think I've found a new song for my Warriors OC's playlist


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Kiaara (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Lazy-Tanuki (Dec 1, 2021)

Definitely has to be this one! Slaps way too hard and has been in my head the entire week so far ./w/.''


----------



## NOCO94 (Dec 9, 2021)

My ear worm of the month
(I hear this piece let's say 100 times in an evening / night again and again and again
(and with really brutal volume, I have inserted additionally BERINGERs ULTRABASS digital phase coupled subharmonic synthesizer into the audio path.))

VNV NATION - NOIRE






[composed by humans - built with machines]​


----------



## Kyrick (Dec 9, 2021)

You asked for it and I got a nice surprise too! I didn't realise there was a music video to this one!


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## NOCO94 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 12, 2021)

Before this game release this a was, stuck in my head. The river city girl ost is pretty good too (if you like synth-pop)
A lot other of their songs got stuck in my head too but this was the first one. (also own the CD to the ost so yeah its good sor4 too also had earworms.)
Curse these good games with good music.


----------



## Filter (Dec 14, 2021)

I've had this one on constant rotation today. And wen I'm not clicking replay, it's playing in my head.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 14, 2021)

This melody (especially the bass part underlying throughout) keeps emerging on me!

Honestly, I don't know what the lyrics is saying but that can be ignored as the soundtrack part itself sounds good to me UwU
(Ultimate thanks for lyric-less versions if available!)

About the game, it's kinda unique and all but I'm focusing more on soundtracks (particularly the anthro animal campaign and cyber mecha campaign ones). I can't lie to the fact that Japanese videogames(both industry and indie) have one of the catchiest soundtracks since the very 'primal' era of the videogaming history... xP


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 14, 2021)

This. Even though the lyrics are sad, the music is upbeat and catchy, and  the tune falls nicely in my vocal range that I can belt it out without hurting my voice as long as I warm up a little


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 16, 2021)

I went to the my mom's house the other day (she's very festive), and now all I can think of are chestnuts roasting on an open fire..

"The Christmas Song"


----------



## PGUM-01(P) (Dec 17, 2021)

This one but anything from this artist really as of late


----------



## Filter (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## NOCO94 (Dec 21, 2021)

for me an awesome Christmas songs medley.  I have crawled through hundreds of YT vidz. This by far the best. Obviously build by an audio magician  



I like the groove starting at 7:00 ….


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't even know what genre her music is, but it slaps every time


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## rekcerW (Feb 6, 2022)

...fuck....fuck....wow. i'm a metalhead through and through, but this fucking song is god damn amazing. fuck me running, wow.


----------



## Kope (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 16, 2022)

This song is just so damn silly and I love it
"Flying high into space to wield my
"THUNDER
"STRIKING
"WIZARD
"THRASHER"


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 17, 2022)

Dr.Who intros. Never seen the show but the music is awesome


----------



## Pavally (Feb 17, 2022)

This song and the album is from are something I come back to time and time again.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Chibi-Choko (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm playing this in band and it is VERY CATCHY


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Fawresin (Feb 25, 2022)

This has been in my head for months.





Or if you prefer the published version


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 2, 2022)

Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights
(Can't paste links for some reason)


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 2, 2022)

Heroes and Dreamers by Pink Zebra (featuring Benji Jackson as vocalist)


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh. Oh my. oh my god.


----------



## Filter (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)

Sounds like something from the late 70's or early 80's but it actually came out in 2018.


----------



## Foxridley (Mar 28, 2022)

Got stuck in my head after I watched _that_ episode of Scrubs.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

I think this could be my fursona's theme song.


----------



## Troj (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Send help.

_Power and Motivation won't leave me alone.





_


----------



## precookedbacon (Mar 30, 2022)

Caught a rerun of this on the TV earlier and now I can't get this theme out of my head. Please, dear God, help me


----------



## Filter (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2022)

Pretty song


----------



## Frisky17532 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Kope (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Jenny Kasilla (Jul 8, 2022)

This hasn't been my Earworm for just today. It's been an Earworm for the past week. I don't mind though. It's a really good cover of another Band I like, so I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 18, 2022)

This and variants of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Aug 1, 2022)

Hey guess who is back after their laptop die.. . lol
My gaming PC 100% working and back hope all you have been doing ok. ^^
Ummm, not even a real jam but it is stuck in my head cause childhood...and also not version had but eh it's stuck in my head none the less...
I hope I get this out of my head soon. lol


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Aug 6, 2022)

DIG THROUGH THE DITCHES AND BURRN THROUGH THE WITCHES I SLAM IN THE BACK OF MY DRAGGUUULLLAA!!!!

Dragula by Rob Zombie


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 29, 2022)

The breakdown of this song


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 3, 2022)




----------

